# MAVIC SUP Laufradsatz inc Specialized / Shimano Nabe , DT Swiss Speichen rot eloxiert



## Miko-LTS (21. März 2012)

LINK:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230765045365



*26"  Mavic SUP UB Control Laufradsatz in Rot eloxiert,*​ *inc.  Ritchey Slicks 1,4x26*​ *inc.  Spezialized / Shimano Nabe*​ 

Laufradsatz mit Mavic Felgen Typ SUP UB Control​ inc. DT  Swiss Speichen und rot eloxierten Speichennippeln.​ 
Vorderrad:  Specialized Nabe inc Schnellspanner, ​ grade  gespeicht​ Laufrad  hat an der Bremsflanke einseitig eine kleine Delle, Schlauch mit MTB Ventil, ​ 1 Speiche  hat einen kleinen Knick vom Transport​ 
Hinterrad:  Shimano FH-M510 VIA M Nabe ohne Kassette, ohne Schnellspanner​ gekreuzt  gespeicht​ Dunlop  Ventil / Rennrad​ Laufrad  soweit in Ordnung, sollte jedoch neu zentriert werden​  
Ersatzfelge: wie neu, leider aufgrund miserablen Transports 2-3 kleine Kratzer​ Die Reifen  sind porös und sollten bald erneuert werden​


----------

